# Malaysian Rubber Tree



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was visiting Waddesdon Manor near Aylesbury today with my grand daughter, son and missus and they have plants and trees from all over the world.

After our recent post where we found out that spaghetti is actually harvested from trees and not sculptured from pasta, (and I knew years ago that this was so from watching Panarama); I have destroyed another urban myth. 8) 

Below is the Malaysian Rubber Tree and if you look closely you will see car tyres being produced which then slide down the trunk into a neat pile. I cannot say with certainty whether they have to cut the whole tree down to access the tyres but I have it on my most important things to do list. 8O 

And remember you heard it first on MHF, the core of all human knowledge. 8)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

WOW me ghast is truly flabbered!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone get him a straight jacket, he has obviously lost the plot.

Kev.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I was visiting Waddesdon Manor near Aylesbury today with my grand daughter, son and missus and they have plants and trees from all over the world.
> 
> After our recent post where we found out that spaghetti is actually harvested from trees and not sculptured from pasta, (and I knew years ago that this was so from watching Panarama); I have destroyed another urban myth. 8)
> 
> ...


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Pusser
There's a couple on the tree third and fifth from the bottom which I think may fit my van   . Do you know if they sell them :?: 
If so do you know how much :?:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I have one in my garden, saw it in the garden centre and thought "I must have me one of them" but the attendant caught me out he said that they are size 16 and fits a camping car but they are size 14 me I'm not impressed.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

and just in case there are any doubters out there..............


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You have to wait a minimum of 15 years for tyres to grow so that they fit 16" rims.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I just rememberd I was the first on here, (I think the old website before the Turkish Terrorists bombed it) to warn members of an impending shortage of Mulligatawny Soup due to over exploitation of the Mulligate in Southern India. 

I can now report that Mulligates are once again back in the wild due to excellent and pain staking work done by and in the London Zoo formerly known as Regents Park zoo or it may have just been me that called it that.

Many Mulligatges are now farmed across the water in Sri Lanka and the name mulligatawny comes from two Tamil words meaning 'Mulli', '[email protected] and 'Tawny'. I don't know what Mullie means and neither do I know what tawny means but perhaps it is the colour of the Mulli Owl's Gate. 8O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think the sun is going to everyones heads today on the forum,this is the second time today I have had to check the the date is not April 1st 

Is it the warm spring weather that is affecting folks,but I do detect a rather frivolous mood on mhf today


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I just rememberd I was the first on here, (I think the old website before the Turkish Terrorists bombed it) to warn members of an impending shortage of Mulligatawny Soup due to over exploitation of the Mulligate in Southern India.
> 
> I can now report that Mulligates are once again back in the wild due to excellent and pain staking work done by and in the London Zoo formerly known as Regents Park zoo or it may have just been me that called it that.
> 
> Many Mulligatges are now farmed across the water in Sri Lanka and the name mulligatawny comes from two Tamil words meaning 'Mulli', '[email protected] and 'Tawny'. I don't know what Mullie means and neither do I know what tawny means but perhaps it is the colour of the Mulli Owl's Gate. 8O


Can I have a large one of whatever you're having at the moment?  

Love it.


----------

